# Anyone use remote play? (PS4 / Vita)



## King Arthur (Mar 7, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone out there has experienced the remote play, my wife is always bitching about me playing a game if she is home because it takes up the precious boob tube. SOOOooo I figured out a way for us both to win and am hoping that someone else has experience with it.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 19, 2015)

Just to clarify, remote play does work and it has saved my marriage.


----------

